# GSD X Lurcher



## Fii (22 May 2013)

OK so this looks like i am jumping on the mongrel band wagon, i'm not i promise! 
 But i have just had a bit of a falling out with a friend on Fb because she has just bred a litter of puppies from her GSD by her Lurcher dog!! 
 I cant see either breed benefiting the other to make a good X breed!
 And no she didnt do any health checks before breeding because " I know my dogs are healthy!!"
 I dont know why i wrote this really...just ranting!!


----------



## s4sugar (22 May 2013)

Rant away!


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 May 2013)

AFAIR they were tried back donkeys ago as a lurcher with a 'harder edge' and with a guarding instinct and they turned out to be good at neither hunting or guarding.
(Lurchers and Longdogs, by EG Walsh!!!)

Never mind, it is probably one of those old-fashioned, straight backed GSDs which magically makes it immune from hip dysplasia  or your mate has x-ray eyes.

Met a few GSD lurchers and they were not bad spuds, a just a bit dippy, hope she gets homes for them all.


----------



## Fii (22 May 2013)

She's really $h !ty with me!
 There is also someone selling LabXspaniel- labXcollie pups (not a friend) For £250, £300!! I think i should keep well away from Fb its bringing out my screaming mad biatch side.....
and i like to keep that hidden!!


----------



## Alec Swan (22 May 2013)

Perhaps one of the best lurcher dogs which I ever had,  was out of a greyhound bitch  and by a GSD dog.  Strangely,  he had all the pace and agility that one could ask for and providing that a hare had no more that 50 yards of law,  that'd be lucky to survive!

"Out" of a GSD bitch,  and "By" a lurcher dog,  and he would need to be exceptionally fine,  will almost undoubtably produce puppies which are good for nothing,  and they wont be Lurchers,  they'll be mongrels,  you can tell your friend.

Alec.


----------



## Fii (22 May 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Perhaps one of the best lurcher dogs which I ever had,  was out of a greyhound bitch  and by a GSD dog.  Strangely,  he had all the pace and agility that one could ask for and providing that a hare had no more that 50 yards of law,  that'd be lucky to survive!

"Out" of a GSD bitch,  and "By" a lurcher dog,  and he would need to be exceptionally fine,  will almost undoubtably produce puppies which are good for nothing,  and they wont be Lurchers,  they'll be mongrels,  you can tell your friend.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

not sure she considers herself my friend Alec now! as i didnt coo over her pups and|I questioned her!!


----------



## Rose Folly (22 May 2013)

While I ENTIRELY agree with you about the irresponsibility of breeding yet more dogs in an overpopulated dog country, I must say that the products of this union may be very very nice.

We have had a GSD x whippet (now a venerable lady of 15 but has been an absolute wow) and a GSD x yellow Lab (one of the sweetest and most loyal dogs I've ever had)

GSD genes are, in my view, wonderful, and I do always refer to my dogs as crossbreds, not mongrels.

But I wish your friend had thought a bit more......


----------



## MurphysMinder (23 May 2013)

I have learned to always have a desk handy to apply my head to when I hear of this sort of thing, your rant is entirely justified.
Evie would tell you there is no need to cross a GSD with a lurcher, she is a very efficient rabbit hunter, and can even do lurcher impressions when running. 









And of course I can tell from this that her hips are fine, I wasted so much money having her x rayed and scored.


----------



## SadKen (23 May 2013)

My big GSD can't catch rabbits. He was chasing some once and one was too slow; in breaking for the hedge it slammed into his side and broke its own neck. After a brief look over his shoulder to investigate, he carried on chasing the others, and completely ignored the only one he ever killed, entirely by accident.

Lurcher x GSD doesn't sound the most appealing to me, but then I think both are lovely breeds. The health check thing is much more of an issue, regardless of breed imho. Looks are a matter of taste, but health isn't!


----------



## CAYLA (23 May 2013)

Have to disagree and would class it worse then the spaniel x lurcher, it's just pointless, we have had a few in our rescue, have to say they where lankey monstrocities and thick as hell, took ages to rehome as they where not the most appealing, (not to say they are all like this) but I think it a ridiculous x, but the pups will sell and your friend won't give a toss where they are in a years time


----------



## ghostie-x (23 May 2013)

Some working lurcher men like them so it's not like there is no purpose for them if they were bred specifically for working ie. worker to worker. But as pets and for a large price tag I wouldn't know that there would be a huge appeal for them as pets IMO.


----------



## CorvusCorax (23 May 2013)

I have a working GSD (and I mean a working GSD, from working lines, with high drive, not one that stands about a yard all day on a chain and barks at people) and I dread to think what the offspring would be like with a working lurcher TBH!!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (23 May 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			I have a working GSD (and I mean a working GSD, from working lines, with high drive, not one that stands about a yard all day on a chain and barks at people) and I dread to think what the offspring would be like with a working lurcher TBH!!!
		
Click to expand...

You'd need a very fast helper for the protection work!


----------



## CorvusCorax (23 May 2013)

PMSL!!

My tracks are already like water-skiing on dry land, thanks very much. Sendaway would be pretty damn impressive until a rabbit pops up at the end of the field


----------

